# WTH upgrade a fuel pressure regulator



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I havent quite understood this, and ive looked around at a thousand sites.. i dont understand what an adjustable fuel pressure regulator does.. set aside from being adjustable.. but i mean.. why is this needed?... i suppose because we have JWT on our side.. a FPR isnt needed to be upgraded... 

just trying to find out a little more info on it


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well if you raise the pressure in the fuel rail more fuel will be injected into the cylinders even at the same pulse width/duration of the injectors.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Also, If you are making ~200+ WHP and have installed a Walbro 255 pump, the stock FPR sometimes can't handle it, and the car runs very rich. An adjustable FPR is the cure.

Lew


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hmm.. and its adjustable through.. dyno?... a screw?.. bolt.. or through vaccum?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

some just a bolt, some actually have a guage built in to let you know the pressure.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll be installing a Nismo FPR in the next month or so complete with Autometer gauge and Aeroquip braided stainless lines. I'll take pictures and put the installation on my site.

Lew


----------

